# washer dryer combo



## dozerdean (Mar 22, 2012)

I would like to install a washer dryer combo in my TT. What is the best combo on the market? What would be better, Ventless or Vented. Any insite on this would be very helpfull. Thanks..


----------



## vanole (Mar 23, 2012)

dozerdean,

Go vented.

Concerning best I'm not sure who makes the best unit I have a Splendide and it works okay.  If I had the space I would prefer to have a stackable washer and dryer unit.


----------



## dozerdean (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for your input. Sounds like your not to keen on Spendide? Don't have the space for stackable.Not to sure I can put it where I want it because of a narrow door. If that is the case I would have to go ventless & put it in another space I had in mind.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 23, 2012)

I just sold my Spendide for 500.00 It was a 2003 , but was nevere used. I converte.d the space in to extra storage room for things that would stay on top of the counter, now they have a place to be stored.


----------



## vanole (Mar 23, 2012)

dozerdean,

Sorry if I gave you that impression.  I have had no issues with my Splendide.  To be truthful not sure if their are any other options, if I remember correctly I think I have seen Excalibur (sp) units in a couple of RV's in the past but not sure who makes them.

Jeff


----------



## Jasmine2 (May 3, 2012)

Vanole, it is true that Splendide units are usually of a good quality, but I don't think they are the best ones on the market. You might want to check out the following website where they actually compare a lot of washer dryer combos.


----------



## vanole (May 4, 2012)

Jasmine2,

Nice link.

However all featured in the link with the exception of one of the Splendide models are ventless.  They use a quite a bit of water and take longer to dry.

The one Splendide model that is vented still takes time to dry but uses less water (albeit not much) but is a considertion while boondocking.  

I was too lazy to see if vented models were made by the other manufacturers.  While stationed in Bahrain I had a Haier in my flat and it was okay but no better nor worse than my first motorhomes non vented Splendide.  My present motorhome I have a vented Splendide and it works okay.  Way better than either the non vented (ventless) Haier or Splendide.

Guess the point I was tryng to make to dozerdean was go vented if going for a combo vice ventless.

Jeff


----------

